# Effectiveness of free standing super chunks?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I treated my room with some DIY panels over the weekend (a combination of 2" and 4" thick panels on the front wall with 2" panels at the reflection points) and am going to be putting in bass traps hopefully next weekend. I don't think I can get built in super chunks past my wife at this point, but was thinking of a free-standing, 48" to 60" triangular frame with a 24" face instead. Supports would be at the corners, so all three sides would be open. Would something like that, placed a few inches from the front and side walls be effective? (I saw something like that on the web).

TIA for all replies.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Effectiveness of free standing super chuncks?*

Sure. Get it in as close to the corner as you can.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Effectiveness of free standing super chuncks?*

Trent,

Can you post some pics when you build these? I'd like to see how you make the frames.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Effectiveness of free standing super chuncks?*

chas:

I'll try to do that -- I'm very fortunate that one of my best friends owns his own custom cabinetry and millshop and is helping me. By helping, I mean last Saturday he made 9 panel frames for me in about an hour and a half out of paneling he had laying around his shop! I asked if I could help and he just gave me that "Yeah, stay out of my way" look. Anyway, our design and when I can get some pix depend on when he's available and what he thinks will work.

By the way, anyone in the Twin Cities area that is interested in or in need of any sort of built-ins, cabinetry, etc., let me know, I've got your guy.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Trent - have you had time to work on these corner traps?


----------

